# 6 color 4 station or 6/6 does anyone prefer one over the other?



## atomicscott (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking to buy a new press but not sure if I should go for a 4 station or 6 station. Been using a Workhorse Mach 4/4 for about 17 years and looking buy a new press so I want to do it right. I had a 6/6 Ranar Elite for a couple months. Did not seem faster production wise but not sure. Anybodys thoughts on this would be much appreciated. Thanks, Scott


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You asked this question last week New 6/4 press recommendations

Please post any additional questions you have there.


----------

